# cote des mac de 1984/85



## ederntal (17 Avril 2005)

bonjour on m'a proposé un des tout premier mac (datant de 1985) mais je ne sais pas exactement quel modèle.

savez vous si ces machines valent rien du tout... ou une fortune... ???


----------



## demougin (17 Avril 2005)

suivant le cas entre 0 et 1 ¤


----------



## ederntal (17 Avril 2005)

C'est bizar qu'autour d'une marque ou il y a un tel engoument, et un tel fanatisme que les prix ne montent pas... non ?


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

Mon conseil : Conserve precieusement la machine et son emballage d'origine (si tu l'as encore). Le temps joue pour toi. Evidement si la machine fut produite à plusieurs centaines de milliers d'exemplaires (ou plusieurs millions)ca risque d'etre long... Mais le prix de certaines consoles comme la Coleco,la PC engine Gt, l'atari 260ST ,l'Atari transputer (80 exemplaires pour ce dernier) ,L'amiga 1000 atteignent des prix carrement indecents.


----------



## cham (17 Avril 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> bonjour on m'a proposé un des tout premier mac (datant de 1985) mais je ne sais pas exactement quel modèle.
> 
> savez vous si ces machines valent rien du tout... ou une fortune... ???



1984-85 ça doit être le Macintosh (128k) ou le Mac 512. Assure toi qu'il est complet (UC, clavier, souris, éventuellement lecteur de disquettes externe) et dans ce cas ça ne vaut pas plus que 10-20 ¤ ou quelques bières.  

Attention, tu ne feras vraiment pas grand chose avec ces modèles. A partir du Mac Plus (1986) boosté, ça devient plus sérieux. 

http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=128k.html


----------



## ederntal (17 Avril 2005)

Euh j'ai aucune envie de bosser dessus... pas besoin qu'il soit rapide... a la limite plus il est lent plus je trouverai ça drole 

Mais je serai super heureux... d'avoir un des tout premier mac... !


----------



## cham (17 Avril 2005)

Ben le 1er et le plus lent c'est le Macintosh original (128k) de 1984.


----------



## demougin (17 Avril 2005)

oui, mais il faut qu'il mange de temps en temps une diskette ou deux pour rester en forme ...


----------



## Langellier (18 Avril 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Attention, tu ne feras vraiment pas grand chose avec ces modèles. A partir du Mac Plus (1986) boosté, ça devient plus sérieux.


Bonjour
Avec un Mac Plus ou SE on peut :
Ecrire une thèse de 100 pages voire plus, avec paginatiopn, en-tête, pied de page, aperçu avant impression etc... grâce à word 3 ou 4 pour mac. Et puis plein de petits jeux NB... intelligents ceux-là :rateau: 

Sinon un mac Plus ou SE ça vaut dans les 10 euros. J'en ai trouvé à ce pris dans les brocantes et autres Emmaus et vide-grenier. Récemment j'ai acheté un IIci pour 25 euros.


----------

